# stretch home



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

now you can,t beat how handsome i am


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Awww soo cute. Will he be staying in that cage. It looks a little rusty to me.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

no way i,m getting him a larger one


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

he is a handsome boy  thats good your getting a new cage the rust can be harmful to him.


----------



## Peek-A-Boo (Aug 5, 2007)

He is so adorable!!! Let the fun begin!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Welcome home Stretch. I'm sure you'll love your new home.


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww, he is just too precious! ^o^


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, he looks right at home there!! I'm so pleased you have him home, you've waited so long.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i,ll tell you this much i did alot of research there was 2 breeders here the one sad i have to many bird to hand feed them i just did not feel good about him so i checked out the web page of the other one and her testimonials and people who got birds from her then i found out a friend of mine knew her personnally and gave her only high comments of her so i decided on her and from day one she was more then a good breeder she was like one of the birds she sent photos weekly she answered all the questions and she sent me links to sites to do more research and where to go to get lots of recipes i would never get another bird from a petstore


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well thats great. Can't wait to see more pictures


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Too cute


----------

